# Word of the Day - Aggravate



## Glowworm (May 5, 2021)

Aggravate: To make something worse or more serious. 

The word aggravate is also used in the context of meaning to annoy or irritate which strictly speaking is incorrect.

The failure of crops and lack of food was aggravated by many years of drought. 

The high rate of deaths during the plague was aggravated by the lack of basic hygiene


----------



## Sliverfox (May 5, 2021)

There are somthings that hubby  does that aggravate me .


----------



## cdestroyer (May 5, 2021)

I bought a bag of aggravate and poured it in the sand box


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2021)

I aggravated my head pain,  which had already been bothering me,
by trying to make decisions and to work on my finances for the year.


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2021)

Scrubbing the floor aggravated my wrist, .....again!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2021)

The word aggravate is often used incorrectly, as Glowworm has stated. It does not mean to annoy or irritate, it means to make something worse.
Scratching a wound will only serve to aggravate the infection.


----------



## SetWave (May 5, 2021)

This is just . . . aggravating.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Scrubbing the floor aggravated my wrist, .....again!


I know the feeling well, have lived it a few times over the years, Kaila. 

Hope your wrist heals up soon!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2021)

Don't aggravate me, you wouldn't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## RubyK (May 5, 2021)

Removing the oven door to clean the oven has aggravated my arm and caused pain.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Removing the oven door to clean the oven has aggravated my arm and caused pain.


Not you, too, Ruby?

Looks like it's your and Kaila's turn today, and mine tomorrow (figuratively speaking).


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2021)

I don't get as aggravated as I used to especially by insignificant things or things I can do little about.


----------



## Pappy (May 5, 2021)

Spell check aggravates the heck out of me. Both my iPhone and iPad.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Spell check aggravates the heck out of me. Both my iPhone and iPad.


Yeah, but what I really want to know, Paps, is did those out of date eggs you ate aggravate your tummy after?


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2021)

The main purpose of a family is to aggravate.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2021)

win231 said:


> The main purpose of a family is to aggravate.


I do know there were days where I was 100% certain that my kids purposely woke on the wrong side of their beds looking to aggravate mom, and boy, were they ever good at it.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't get as aggravated as I used to especially by insignificant things or things I can do little about.


But I also try not to expect myself to be perfect as so many have seemed to in my life thus far.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Dana (May 5, 2021)

When people try to aggravate you with their rudeness...show them the door


----------



## Pappy (May 6, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yeah, but what I really want to know, Paps, is did those out of date eggs you ate aggravate your tummy after?


Very much so. Several trips to the commode. Not fun. Makes a great laxative though.


----------



## Glowworm (May 6, 2021)

Incorrect use of the word aggravate aggravates my bad temper


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 6, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Very much so. Several trips to the commode. Not fun. Makes a great laxative though.


Happy to know you weathered the storm, Paps.


----------

